# Jak zrozumieć "krasą" w tym zdaniu?



## anthox

"Drzemiący nurt krwi wstrząsał coraz silniejszym dreszczem jej młodą, przedwcześnie wybujałą krasą i niecił zachcenia gorące i parne." (Grabiński, "Strych", 1922).

Wydaje mi się, że w tym zdaniu nie ma biernika - "Nurt wtrząsnał <co?>". Nie wiem dlaczego mamy tutaj "krasą" (narzędnik) a nie "krasę". A też, w moich słownikach "krasa" jest tłumaczone jak "beauty" (piękność) albo "grace" (wdzięk), natomiast w tym zdaniu pozornie to znaczy "body" (ciało), nie?

Dziękuję bardzo za pomoc.


----------



## zaffy

Jest ok. Np., wstrząsnął (czym?) głową. Wstrząsnął (czym?) jej młodą krasą.

Ciężko powiedzieć co autor miał na myśli, czy urodę czy ciało. Logika podpowiada, że urodę.


----------



## anthox

zaffy said:


> Jest ok. Np., wstrząsnął (czym?) głową. Wstrząsnął (czym?) jej młodą krasą.
> 
> Ciężko powiedzieć co autor miał na myśli, czy urodę czy ciało. Logika podpowiada, że urodę.



Ach, rozumiem. Zapomniałem, że przedmiot "wstrząsać" musi być narzędnikiem. Używanie dwóch narzędników (wstrąsał... silniejszym dreszczem... wybujałą krasą) zmieszało mnie.


----------



## Commando

Nurt wstrząsnął krasą. [past simple] Nurt wstrząsał krasą [continuous]

Broadly speaking. Krasa is a kind of delightful beauty. Imagine something so beautiful that you want to stand in a distance and gaze at it in amazement.

In the book:
If you shake/rock/stun feminine appeal/allurement/beauty ("krasą") you probably start building her attraction for you. I agree upon that it is to do with a body. The figure of speech obviously.


----------



## zaffy

anthox said:


> Ach, rozumiem.


aha   

'Ach' is an exclamation of surprise.


----------



## anthox

zaffy said:


> aha
> 
> 'Ach' is an exclamation of surprise.



 I wrote "Ah" initially and just added the "c" to Polonize it. Good to know!


----------



## zaffy

"Aha, czyli jednak go uderzyłeś?"
"Ach, jakie te róże piękne!"


----------

